# Ebooks



## joy1982 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can we have IT Ebook section in this forum


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not sure as to why. I have never seen a question about ebooks here before.

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the h/ware comes under laptops


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

dai, are you thinking of netbooks? ebooks are digital versions of regular books (like PDF files).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i was thinking of those tablet things they use to display them

i know what an actual ebook is


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting as a resource though it may need a fair amount of space


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just supposing that something could be done, it would have to be links only, no copyrighted material, no illegal shares, no "shady" share sites out to make a profit at others misguided concepts. Not to mention that torrent downloads would also be off limit. 

It's far easier to find an ebook using search engines like Google or Yahoo than having a dedicated forum to help you find it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Or you could make your own forum for Ebooks...


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Or you could make your own forum for Ebooks...


Is there any way we can make a free forum? :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, there are some sites which allow you to have subdomains which contain already-built free-forums.

Or you can find a free host and build one yourself. I could do that in 10 minutes if you wished for me to do so.

It's not hard to make a forum, getting it populated and active is another thing however and should it become big, you would want your own site and that costs...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I think what Done Fishin pointed out would still be a worrying issue so whilst I like the idea in principle the practical side could be a potential minefield,if there is a simplified route to having a resource like it, that can be kept both legal,simple and safe then great if not then google is your friend


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't forget that pdf files are no longer as safe as we thought them to be. This could turn into a hackers paradise because NOT EVERYONE is as security conscious as they should be. Outdated pdf file viewers & relaxed security/antivirus protection could take a good idea and turn it into the sites worst ever nightmare.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I hold with the maxim of nothing is safe so scan it


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> NOT EVERYONE is as security conscious as they should be.



I repeat what I said earlier and add what was implied but not said.

I would expect that anyone who is computer savvy enough to have made the ranks of a TSF Team Member, regardless of rank, would, could & can tell the difference between a safe download & a suspect download. Whilst we are not beyond making mistakes or missing something, I believe that we are in a far more security conscience and therefore much more careful than a lot of vistors here. You only have to check the security forum to see how may people have been taken unawares.

The problem comes when inexperienced, uninformed PC users start using what are thought to be "safe" downloads which some other inexperienced, uninformed PC user has suggested are safe only to find that once opened their PC doesn't work so well anymore. It won't be the poster who is blamed for the unsafe link but TSF who have hosted the poster and not checked the link or download.


----------



## joy1982 (Feb 26, 2009)

can somebody give me links of some websites where I can find good ebooks on IT related topics.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

IT ebooks sites

http://www.google.com.au/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=IT+ebooks&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

At one time we were considering putting the articles in the form of an ebook.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Here is a link
http://knowfree.net/


----------

